
Axios on HBO: President Trump Exclusive Interview - nine_zeros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaaTZkqsaxY
======
0xUser
Why is the camera shaking so badly?

Is it to add "drama", or did they forget (or were not allow do) to bring their
tripods?

